# Duell zweier hübscher Schwestern /// Sarah Connor und Lulu Lewe (15x)



## YYYMAN (14 Apr. 2011)

Sarah Connor​


 

 




 

 




 

 



Lulu Lewe​


----------



## willbilder (14 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Duell zweier hübscher Schwestern /// Sarah Connor und Lulu Lewe (18x)*

1:0 für Sarah


----------



## posemuckel (14 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Duell zweier hübscher Schwestern /// Sarah Connor und Lulu Lewe (18x)*

Da bin ich dann doch für Sarah. Also 2 : 0.


----------



## steven91 (14 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Duell zweier hübscher Schwestern /// Sarah Connor und Lulu Lewe (18x)*

2 : 1


----------



## YYYMAN (14 Apr. 2011)

Ihr könnt gerne eine Begründung angeben

z.B. 10:7

Weil...


----------



## Katzun (14 Apr. 2011)

geht dann wohl durch tko in der ersten runde an sarah,

die liegen "noch" welten dazwischen

sie hat viel mehr sexappeal, was sicherlich auch an ihrem alter liegt 

p.s. habe die umfrage wieder angehangen


----------



## follfreak (14 Apr. 2011)

Ihre Gesichter sehen fast gleich aus, da würd ich mich nicht entscheiden können

doch gegen Sarahs Wahnsinns-Körper hat Lulu einfach keine Chance

Und vor allem Sarahs Gesten, wie in Bild eins und zwei, wie sie ihre Arme in die Höhe reißt und jeden Muskel anspannt, die finde ich unübertrefflich


----------



## superriesenechse (26 Apr. 2011)

Also ´´hübscher´´ ist schon Lulu, passt mir persönlich auch eher vom Alter her.
Aber was gewisse Männerfantasien angeht, ist Sarah natürlich etwas schärfer weil freizügiger, salopp gesagt ne echt heiße Milf^^ Und durch die hübschen oben-ohne Bilder hat sie erst recht noch ein bisschen Vorsprung  Leider darf man die ja nicht mehr öffentlich machen :-(


----------



## G3GTSp (14 Juli 2011)

danke für die 2 schönen :thumbup:


----------



## follfreak (21 Juli 2011)

sogar schwanger is sarah schön


----------



## MtotheG (23 Dez. 2011)

Sind beide ganz nett anzuschauen


----------



## teufel 60 (5 Jan. 2012)

sarah ist schon geil:drip:lulu wird aber auch schon:thumbup:nun aber weiter:mussweg: :devil:


----------



## neman64 (5 Jan. 2012)

Eindeutig Sarah


----------



## MetalFan (8 Jan. 2012)

Lulu - sie ist jünger und das attraktivere Gesamtpaket!


----------



## zool (8 Jan. 2012)

Anna Maria ist heißer als die beiden zusammen)


----------



## Punisher (8 Jan. 2012)

Sarah


----------



## kullakeeeks (9 Jan. 2012)

Definitiv Sarah...warten wir mal ab, bis Lulu etwas älter ist...


----------



## MrDriver (23 Juli 2012)

Punkt für Lulu:thumbup:

Ich finde lulu viel hübscher , liegt wohl auch wenig daran, da Sie mich an meine Ex ereinnert.


----------

